# Finally got some time on the lathe!!



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I did manage to get a mini birdhouse turned for a raffle prize at one of the shows I had this month.

Before Thanksgiving I need to turn another mini birdhouse, a cell phone stylus, and at least 3 tops. I also have some special order CNC work to do besides replenishing my jewelry and keyring stock for the next show. 

I still have Christmas presents to make! 37 days left 'til Christmas!!!


Looks like I'll be busy!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What is the timber for the roof, Mike?

Does it have a finish?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

James the top is Tamarind, the body is Lychee and the bottom is Black Walnut. I turned the perch from a piece of birch dowel.

It was finished with HUT friction polish.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pretty neat Mike.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Mike!

I love to turn mini birdhouses because I don't normally try to turn the same shape over and over again so they are all different.

I didn't get any thing turned today but managed to get a dozen sylus blanks ready for tomorrow. I got finish on 3 kaleidoscopes and stands and they should be ready for assembly tomorrow. I also got a panel sealed on both sides to cut the parts on the CNC I need to cut, the humidity was 76% today so it is drying in the wash room. Tomorrow I'll set the CNC up and start turning stylus' while the CNC runs.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sweet looking birdhouse Mike. Well done.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Sweet looking birdhouse Mike. Well done.


Thanks Bernie, now I need to get a little more time to play on the lathe.

Got the parts cut for the birdhouse guy so that is finished but he did come up with another idea yesterday so I may be tied up with another order from him. 

Turned a special order stylus yesterday and had problems with the finish. I think it was too cold and humid in the shop. 

Looks like we are in for a few days of cold rainy weather here so if might have to turn the heater and dehumidifier on in the shop if I want to get anything finished out there, or maybe I need to stay inside for a while.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

How absolutely adorable Mike!!!!!
(And im gonna THUMP the next person who uses that 'C' word before Thanksgiving!!! lol). SO sick of it already!!! Pretty soon the decorations will be out on LABOR Day!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> How absolutely adorable Mike!!!!!
> (And im gonna THUMP the next person who uses that 'C' word before Thanksgiving!!! lol). SO sick of it already!!! Pretty soon the decorations will be out on LABOR Day!!!


Thanks Barb! 

I did not make it to the shop today, had to go to the wood store and made a delivery to a customer. The customer liked the parts and paid me a bonus and gave me another order for a different project of his. 

Barb I still need to work on *X-mas* presents!


----------

